# Fliegenbinden erklärt: Dämliche Forellen, die auf Fusseln stehen



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar


*Fliegenbinden erklärt: Forellen, die auf Fusseln stehen​*http://www.salzgitter-zeitung.de/se...09006965/Forellen-die-auf-Fusseln-stehen.html

Ein interessanter Einblick sowohl in den Zustand nichtangelnder Journalisten wie auch des Fliegenfischens bringt oben verlinkter Artikel der Salzgitter Zeitung, der im Rahmen der Serie MEIN PERFEKTES WOCHENENDE veröffentlicht wurde..

Man schluckt zwar kurz, wenn der Kollege schreibt, dass Forellen "ganz offensichtlich ziemlich dämliche Fische" wären (wenn sie sich von ein paar "Fusseln überlisten liessen)  und "Leute, die Forellen angeln wollen, sind scheinbar auch nicht ganz frisch" (wenn sie an Winterabenden Fliegen dazu binden, Forellen zu fangen)....

Johannes Klages, wohl ein fliegenbindender Angler, wird vom Journalisten besucht und dann wirds durchaus ernsthafter.

Die Fliege als Köder wie auch die Materialien und Grundsätze des Fliegenbindens werden durchaus gut dargestellt. 

Auch die grundsätzliche Unterscheidung des Flugangelns (vom Kollegen "Fusselpeitschen" genannt) in die Kategorien trocken und nass passt durchaus.

Dass das alles sowohl richtig Geld kosten kann, wie aber auch durchaus preiswert geht mit Fliegenbinden, hat er auch erwähnt.

Das bietet durchaus Einblick in eine auch vielen Angern nicht immer geläufige Welt, ist doch das Flugangeln eher eine "Randmethode" und Fliegenbinden noch seltener. 

Nun wäre es noch toll, wenn man seitens der Salzgitter Zeitung den Kollegen dann im Frühjahr oder Sommer mit dem Angler mal an den Fluss oder Bach gehen lässt, damit er merken kann, wie spannend und wie wenig "nicht ganz frisch", sondern  durchaus knackefrisch Angler sein können, die sich der (Ent)Spannung des Flugangelns hingeben.

Könnte man ja durchaus im Rahmen dergleichen Serie "MEIN PERFEKTES WOCHENENDE" veröffentlichen...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Deep Down (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenbinden erklärt: Dämliche Forellen, die auf Fusseln stehen*

Der Bericht in der Zeitung selbst ist noch länger!


----------



## Rannebert (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenbinden erklärt: Dämliche Forellen, die auf Fusseln stehen*

Jo, der Artikel in der Zeitung ist in der Tat noch länger.
Und der Herr Johannes Klages sollte doch hier im Board als PolyVinylChlorid unterwegs sein, oder täusche ich mich da gerade so gewaltig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenbinden erklärt: Dämliche Forellen, die auf Fusseln stehen*

Kann ich beides weder bestätigen noch dementieren,, da 1. ich die Printausgabe nicht habe und 2. das mit dem User nicht weiss ;-)))

Auf jeden Fall  - so er es wäre - soll er dann den Herrn Redagdör der Salzgitter Nachrichten im Frühjahr/Sommer mal mitnehmen zum aktiven angeln .. 

;-)))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenbinden erklärt: Dämliche Forellen, die auf Fusseln stehen*

Für Fortgeschrittene, Fliegenfischen erklärt:

http://www.zeit.de/1998/05/fliegen.txt.19980123.xml


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden erklärt: Dämliche Forellen, die auf Fusseln stehen*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Jo, der Artikel in der Zeitung ist in der Tat noch länger.
> Und der Herr Johannes Klages sollte doch hier im Board als PolyVinylChlorid unterwegs sein, oder täusche ich mich da gerade so gewaltig?



Ja, er ist es #6


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden erklärt: Dämliche Forellen, die auf Fusseln stehen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann ich beides weder bestätigen noch dementieren,, da 1. ich die Printausgabe nicht habe und 2. das mit dem User nicht weiss ;-)))
> 
> Auf jeden Fall  - so er es wäre - soll er dann den Herrn Redagdör der Salzgitter Nachrichten im Frühjahr/Sommer mal mitnehmen zum aktiven angeln ..
> 
> ;-)))



Brauche ich gar nicht  Der Herr ist selbst passionierter Fliegenfischer. #6
Ich habe mich über den Artikel besonders gefreut, da auch nicht Fliegenfischer und sogar nicht Angler Freude daran gefunden haben und vielleicht sogar neugierig geworden sind. 
Ein bisschen Witz war auch drin, sollte man alles nicht so bierernst nehmen. Vor allem die Fliegenfischer-Zunft nimmt sich ja meist sehr wichtig. Da tut ein wenig Selbstironie ganz gut


----------



## dreizehnsieben (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden erklärt: Dämliche Forellen, die auf Fusseln stehen*

Und hier ist der Autor des Artikels. Zunächst vielen Dank und schön, gelesen zu werden. Eine Richtigstellung: Ich angle durchaus selbst, seit Jahren schon und seit ein bisschen Zeit auch mit der Fliege. 

Wenn ich so einen Artikel schreibe, dann treibt mich aber weniger mein Standing bei den Sportfreunden um, sondern zwei Dinge: Ich möchte, dass der Artikel gelesen wird (so weit wie möglich) und ich möchte, dass auch Nicht-Angler verstehen, um was es geht. 

Um gelesen zu werden, provoziere ich gern (auch in anderen Artikeln). Und der Texteinstieg mit den dämlichen Forellen und den nicht ganz frischen Anglern war mit einer gehörigen Portion Selbstironie geschrieben. Das musste sein, um Neugierig zu machen. Ein Großteil der nichtangelnden Leser wäre wohl ausgestiegen, wenn die gesehen hätten, worum es geht. Und aus der Perspektive aller Nicht-Angler ist es ja auch wirklich ein bisschen verschroben, Federn und Fusseln wissenschaftlich einzuteilen, an kleine Haken zu bimseln und das alles noch mit allerlei Fachnamen zu versehen, oder?  

Und ja, sehr tiefgehend war es nicht. Das stimmt. Das lag einfach am Medium. Ich habe ja in der SZ (Bzw der Braunschweiger Zeitung mit den vielen Lokalausgaben) nicht für Fachpublikum geschrieben, sondern eben für ganz normale Leute. Und da muss man eben wirklich bei Null anfangen. Niemand weiß, was Trockenfliege, Watkescher oder Schusskopf ist. Man muss jedes Wort erläutern - und da wird auch ein so langer Text verdammt schnell sehr kurz - und mithin oberflächlich. 

Ich werde also im Frühjahr und Sommer durchaus am und im Bach stehen und Fliegen in Bäumen (und vor Forellenmäulern) platzieren. Und wenn ich dann wieder mit dem perfekten Wochenende dran bin, gibts vielleicht eine schöne Reportage aus dem Harz. Da wird dann auch deutlicher, was das Schöne an unserem Hobby ist. Der Artikel fiel jetzt leider in den Winter und da musste dann eben die Binderei dran glauben


----------



## dreizehnsieben (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden erklärt: Dämliche Forellen, die auf Fusseln stehen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Für Fortgeschrittene, Fliegenfischen erklärt:
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/1998/05/fliegen.txt.19980123.xml



Das ist übrigens (mal ganz fernab vom Thema) eine der besten Reportagen, die ich kenne. Und der Schreiber ist einer der besten Reportagenschreiber, die ich kenne. Es ist aber auch so: Für diese Reportage ist der Kollege damals mit einem ordentlichen Budget nach Schottland gereist, hat dort mehrere Tage verbracht und hinterher sicher ein paar Tage ins Schreiben investiert. 

Ich habe den Artikel an einem Abend reportiert und an einem Tag geschrieben. Die Zeiten haben sich geändert


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden erklärt: Dämliche Forellen, die auf Fusseln stehen*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Witz war auch drin, sollte man alles nicht so bierernst nehmen.



#6 #6 #6

Leider ist sehr vielen, auch einigen in diesem Forum, dieser Mutterwitz schon lange abhanden gekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden erklärt: Dämliche Forellen, die auf Fusseln stehen*



dreizehnsieben schrieb:


> Und hier ist der Autor des Artikels. Zunächst vielen Dank und schön, gelesen zu werden.



Im Allgemeinen kriegen wir das bei unserer Medienbeobachtung schon mit - herzlich willkommen, finde ich klasse, dass Du Dich hier meldest.

Und das hier fände ich wirklich klasse, ne Reportage vom praktischen Angeln!!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun wäre es noch toll, wenn man seitens der Salzgitter Zeitung den Kollegen dann im Frühjahr oder Sommer mit dem Angler mal an den Fluss oder Bach gehen lässt, damit er merken kann, wie spannend und wie wenig "nicht ganz frisch", sondern  durchaus knackefrisch Angler sein können, die sich der (Ent)Spannung des Flugangelns hingeben.



Viel Spaß bei uns!




PS:
Sorry für den Nichtangler, hab ich nach doofe Forellen und Fusseln echt gedacht - so kann man sich täuschen ;-))....


----------

